# Un alambic artisanal dans la cellule d'un détenu à Toul



## macinside (24 Mai 2003)

_STRASBOURG (Reuters) - Les surveillants du centre de détention de Toul (Meurthe-et-Moselle) ont découvert douze litres d'alcool artisanal et du matériel de distillation dans la cellule d'un détenu.

 Issu d'un milieu nomade alsacien, ce braqueur de banques condamné à 16 ans de prison se faisait bouilleur de cru la nuit grâce à un tube de cuivre, un récipient en plastique et une simple casserole qu'il mettait à chauffer sur une plaque électrique.

 L'alcool, fabriqué à partir de pommes et de poires récoltées à la cantine ou auprès d'autres détenus, était "bon", voire "très bon", a précisé à Reuters le capitaine Bruno Dauphin, ajoutant qu'il fallait "un certain doigté" pour obtenir le même titrage, 59 ou 60°, sur chaque litre produit.

 Le seau de vingt litres dans lequel les fruits étaient mis à fermenter était caché dans un placard, un plastique scotché sur l'orifice pour empêcher que les effluves ne titillent les narines des surveillants.

 Sans livrer toute la recette, l'officier de police a révélé que 16 kilos de fruit et deux kilos de sucre étaient mis en oeuvre pour sortir 30 centilitres d'alcool.

 Le prisonnier, qui ne bénéficiait ni de visite, ni de permission de sortie, utilisait sa production pour sa consommation personnelle, mais aussi pour faire du troc avec les autres détenus.

 En témoigne la découverte concomitante dans sa cellule de 15 grammes de résine de cannabis, d'un téléphone portable, de deux couteaux artisanaux et de deux fioles d'anethol, un concentré d'anis servant à préparer le pastis.

 Placé en garde à vue, le distillateur amateur sera convoqué devant la justice en août. La date de sa sortie, prévue en 2005, sera probablement repoussée de quelques mois.  _


----------



## salamèche (24 Mai 2003)

moi je lui donnerai la médaille du mérite, je le ferai venir à la télé sa recette doit être excellente (jean pierre coffe aimerai surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 16 kilos de fruit et deux kilos de sucre étaient mis en oeuvre pour sortir 30 centilitres d'alcool.

 * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut etre sacrément motivé: le rendement est pas terrible mais on doit bien sentir le gout du fruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il avait aussi la K7 des Tontons Flingueurs dans sa cellule?


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

Une gorgée suffit à t'exploser la tête façon puzzle.


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

Ces mecs là il faudrait leur montrer qui c'est Raoul !!!


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

Suffit de les enfermer une nuit avec la polonaise, y feront moins les malins après.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Suffit de les enfermer une nuit avec la polonaise, y feront moins les malins après.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas une polonaise c'est "Lulu la Nantaise"


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

J'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au p'tit dej...
 ALors ????

Alors on s'excuse ???


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

Et pourtant, la polonaise en boit au petit déjeuner.


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * J'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au p'tit dej...
 ALors ????

Alors on s'excuse ???   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * J'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au p'tit dej...
 ALors ????

Alors on s'excuse ???   * 

[/QUOTE]

oups autant pour moi


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

Bien, tu seras tout de même fouetté à titre d'exemple...

Si ça ne te fait pas de bien à toi ça en fera aux autres, qui la ramènent un peu trop en ce moment, je trouve...


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

Fait péter.


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

Ah là dés qu'on parle de fouet, môssieu se reveille...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





Fait péter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

AAaaahhhHHHHH OOOoouuuuUIIIII EEEeenncorrrRRREEEE!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tiens j'ai trouvé ca:

  Raoul Volfoni   Faut reconnaître, c'est du brutal ! 
  Paul Volfoni  Vous avez raison, il est curieux hein ? 
  Monsieur Fernand  J'ai connu une polonaise qu'en prenait au petit déjeuner. Faut quand même admettre que c'est plutôt une boisson d'homme. (il tousse)

Ils se resservent

    Raoul Volfoni Tu sais pas ce qu'il me rappelle ? C't'espèce de drôlerie qu'on buvait dans une petite taule de bien ho har, pas tellement loin de Saigon. Les volets rouges et la taulière, une blonde komac. Comment qu'elle s'appelait non de dieu ? 
  Monsieur Fernand  Lulu la nantaise. 
  Raoul Volfoni  T'as connu ? 
  Paul Volfoni  J'lui trouve un goût de pomme. 
  Maître Folace  Y'en a. 
  Raoul Volfoni  Et bien c'est devant chez elle que Lucien le cheval s'est fait dessoudé. 
  Monsieur Fernand  Et par qui ? Hein ?  
  Raoul Volfoni  Ben v'la que j'ai pu ma tête. 
  Monsieur Fernand  Par Teddy de Montréal, un fondu qui travaillait qu'à la dynamite. 
  Raoul Volfoni  Toute une époque !  

ici  en plus des dialogues y'a aussi quelques fichiers son sympa


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

Effectivement, toute une époque...


----------



## minime (24 Mai 2003)

Vu sa tronche y'a pas seulement que de la pomme, y'a autre chose...


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Ah là dés qu'on parle de fouet, môssieu se reveille...



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai ça aussi :






C'est pour Barbarella.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
 L'alcool, fabriqué à partir de pommes  * 

[/QUOTE]

y'en aussi


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas la betterave. Les mélanges, c'est mauvais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme le whisky, toujours pur, à température ambiante.


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

Bien les fouets pour femme...


----------



## Ruban (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai ça aussi :







C'est pour Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]















 Elle va être verte


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 















 Elle va être verte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, bah si le mal est déjà fait, je rajoute ça :


----------



## FEELGOOD (24 Mai 2003)

Quel bel objet...

"Tu pourrais m'passer l'aspirateur des fois..."

Je lui ai passé...


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Un alambic artisanal dans la cellule d'un détenu à Toul  

[/QUOTE] 

C'est fou cette ingéniosité quand il s'agit de satisfaire sa dépendanse à une drogue...

Alors est-ce que si un jour un forumeur MacG devait se retrouver en taule pour une raison quelconque, fabriquerait-il un mac artisanal avec je ne sais quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
C'est comme le whisky, toujours pur, à température ambiante.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## cham (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Alors est-ce que si un jour un forumeur MacG devait se retrouver en taule pour une raison quelconque, fabriquerait-il un mac artisanal avec je ne sais quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Avec un PC par exemple


----------

